# ByPass Lawsuit question



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone out there knows the case or the attorney that handled a bypass for a police canidate in Boston and won it after a few years and was able to get the person appointed with back pay and sinority. I was told by someone that this case happened a few years ago but I cant find any specs on it anywhere. If you know of any other bypasses that happen similar to this I would be interested in them as well. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

There are a ton of bypass cases. Any additional info to narrow the search? I'm using Westlaw, for educational purposes of course...


----------



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

If you're looking for actual civil service cases, you won't find them on Westlaw. Only those civil services cases that get appealed to superior court are available on westlaw.

www.landlaw.com has civil services cases (subscription required.)

I've been speaking to westlaw about carrying civil service and Massachusetts Labor Relations Commission decisions...but no luck yet.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Good luck in trying...Westlaw will not make any money off cops or Civil Service. They only offer the service free in school hoping the student gets lazy and not use actual research skills. Most places can't afford the service anyway, at $20 a page and $15 a minute, it's no wonder.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

Pat Rogers was compiling Civil Service cases and preparing a text. He mentioned putting them on his web site. I'm not sure what is available at this point.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Some free reviews

http://www.landlaw.com/customer/sea...=1&name=Massachusetts+Civil+Service+Reporter+


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

One attorney's name that seems to jump out is Harold Lichten. He handled the Boston Fire Department bypass appeals (both successful) and he currently has filed for a Boston Municipal P.O. who was bypassed for appointment by Boston Police from 2 tests ago. I believe his office is located in the Downtown Boston area. Good luck!


----------



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

> Pat Rogers was compiling Civil Service cases and preparing a text. He mentioned putting them on his web site. I'm not sure what is available at this point.


I have his civil service book - he does a good job of sumarizing the cases and citing applications of the Personal Administrator Rules. You can probably order it off his website (which contains a lot of civil service cases).


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Look at all the stuff that just happend in Hull with the Chiefs position and they Hiried a KId that didn't even live in the town prior to the test. He just moved back to the town 8 months ago. Come on something is fish there??????? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

*Civil Service / Pat Rodgers*

I am wondering if someone could give me info regarding Pat Rodgers and his book about civil service. Also if anyone has his web site that is mentioned within the post on civil service. Thanks


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

CPS


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

Brian823 said:


> I have his civil service book - he does a good job of sumarizing the cases and citing applications of the Personal Administrator Rules. You can probably order it off his website (which contains a lot of civil service cases).


What is the adress for pat rogers's website


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

HPD22 said:


> What is the adress for pat rogers's website


http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/


----------

